# bestes Look & Feel ?



## Guest (21. Aug 2008)

Hi!

ich möchte meine Anwendung optisch ein wenig auf hübschen! Und das nicht nur durch schicke Icons und ein paar Header Grafiken, sondern auch direkt am Look and Fell ein wenig 'mehr' machen als Plastic, Mac OS oder Windows.

Zum Beispiel gefällt mir die Idee vom Tiny Look and Feel ganz gut, da ich hier mit dem Editor ziemlich viel einstellen kann. gegen den Einsatz spricht vllt. das das Teil offensichtlich nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird oder?

Hatte auch das Substance Look and Feel gesehen was mir auf den Screenshots richtig gut gefallen hat, allerdings habe ich hier absolut nicht verstanden wie man seine eigenen Themes Designen kann (wenn hier jemand hilfreiche Infos hat ..)

Würde gerne von euch wissen welches Look And Feel Ihr einsetzen würdet wenn Ihr eine wirklcih schicke Oberfläche haben wollt und dem User auch 2-3 Themes zur verfügung stellen wollt, so dass er auch nach seinem persönlichen Wünschen während des Betriebs den Look der Anwendung umstellen kann.

Bin gespannt auf eure Hinweise!


----------



## byte (21. Aug 2008)

Nimbus ist sehr nett, aber ich glaube noch nicht released.

Hier die Demo: http://javadesktop.org/swinglabs/demos/nimbus/nimbus.jnlp


----------



## Gast (21. Aug 2008)

Hab eben auch noch das "EaSynth Look And Feel" gesehen - sieht auch irgendwie ganz schick aus aber der Editor von dem Ding scheint verdammt grottig zu sein ... Erfahrungen?


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (21. Aug 2008)

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist JGoodies Plastic 3D ( http://www.jgoodies.com/download/demos/looks/looksdemo.jnlp ), ansonsten empfiehlt sich aber das SystemLookAndFeel. Schließlich soll die Anwendung auf einem System nicht wie ein Fremdkörper wirken.


----------



## Guest (21. Aug 2008)

@Wolfgang:

Hmm Plastic ist mir eigentlich ein wenig zu "fad" und das System L&F möchte ich auf keinen Fall verwenden, schliesslich soll auch etwas fürs Auge beim benutzen der Software dabei sein.

Bräuchte ein L&F was im Stande ist wo etwas in der Art umzusetzen:


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm Plastic ist mir eigentlich ein wenig zu "fad" und das System L&F möchte ich auf keinen Fall verwenden, schliesslich soll auch etwas fürs Auge beim benutzen der Software dabei sein.


Du bist also der Meinung dein Betriebssystem sei hässlich? Dann verwendest du das falsche System. Aber warum bist du der Meinung, auch deine User seien nicht in der Lage, sich ein Betriebssystem zu besorgen, das ihnen optisch zusagt?


----------



## Gast (21. Aug 2008)

@Wildcard:
Darum ging es mir nicht! Soll sich jeder das aussuchen was er will, aber Java Software sieht auch unter Windows Vista und Ubuntu nicht wirklich geil aus - Woopra z.B. schon und sowas hätt ich eben gerne


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (21. Aug 2008)

Also kräftige Farben kannst Du praktisch mit jedem L&F setzen. Das gleiche betrifft auch schicke Buttons, die nebenbei bemerkt wahsinnig viel Arbeit verschlingen (wenn sie kohärent und elegant sein sollen, und man sie selbst designt). Schwieriger ist da schon der Lichteffekt auf der Statusleiste und in den Überschriftenleisten, die runden Ecken und die 3D-Effekte in den Rahmen mancher Buttons. Einiges hiervon wird vermutlich mit Java nicht 1zu1 umsetzbar sein, zumindest nicht ohne zusätzliche Libs.
Also meiner Meinung nach kannst Du einen Großteil des obigen Screenshots auch mit Standard L&F realisieren.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (21. Aug 2008)

Aber an der Stelle hätte ich selbst eine Frage, die vermutlich mit dem L&F in Zusammenhang steht:






Wie kann man Panels mit einer Überschriftenleiste mit Farbverlauf ausstatten, oder sind das keine JPanels? Und wie kriegt man diesen Schatten am linken und unteren Rand der dargestellten Komponenten hin?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Wildcard:
> Darum ging es mir nicht! Soll sich jeder das aussuchen was er will, aber Java Software sieht auch unter Windows Vista und Ubuntu nicht wirklich geil aus - Woopra z.B. schon und sowas hätt ich eben gerne


Vista habe ich keins, aber Java Software ist mit Ubuntu kein Problem, weil es ein GTK Look and Feel gibt. Die Software sieht also genau so aus, wie ich das als Gnome User möchte und erwarte.


----------



## DeeDee0815 (2. Okt 2008)

@Wildcard:

Da kann ich nur aufs schärfste wiedersprechen: Der Swing GTK-Skin ist der größe Scheiß den ich je gesehen habe: Potthässlich. Das ist unzumutbar für den Benutzer und verdirbt die List an der Oberfläche: auch für den Entwickler. Hast Du schonmal Comboboxen benutzt, oder auch Shortcuts in Menüs gesetzt? Was für eine schöne Sache...

MfG
René

P.S.: SWT Rocks! Swing sux! (Außer mit einem alternativen LAF!)


----------



## Wildcard (2. Okt 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da kann ich nur aufs schärfste wiedersprechen: Der Swing GTK-Skin ist der größe Scheiß den ich je gesehen habe: Potthässlich. Das ist unzumutbar für den Benutzer und verdirbt die List an der Oberfläche: auch für den Entwickler. Hast Du schonmal Comboboxen benutzt, oder auch Shortcuts in Menüs gesetzt? Was für eine schöne Sache...


Viel habe ich noch nicht davon gesehen, da ich mit Swing Anwendungen häufig Probleme mit dem Composition Window Manager bekomme.
Persöhnlich entwickle ich auch nur noch Eclipse PlugIns/RCP, da stellt sich Frage die nicht mehr.
Es hätte mich auch gewundert wenn das GTK Look and Feel von Anfang an perfekt gewesen wäre, die anderen waren Anfangs eben auch nicht perfekt. Wichtig für mich: Der Anfang ist gemacht, der Rest kann in der nächsten Version kommen...


----------



## Guest (3. Okt 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel gefällt mir die Idee vom Tiny Look and Feel ganz gut, da ich hier mit dem Editor ziemlich viel einstellen kann. gegen den Einsatz spricht vllt. das das Teil offensichtlich nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird oder?



In solchen Faellen kann eine kurze Mail an den Entwickler Klarheit schaffen.
Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen die gleiche Frage gestellt und als Antwort erhalten, dass
die Version 1.4 momentan in der Mache ist -- mit einem Preview als Attachment!
Open Source ist halt auch eine Frage der Kommunikation...


----------



## Netscanner Waldi (3. Okt 2008)

Zurück zur eigentlichen Frage.
Entwickle deine Oberfläche erst einmal komplett mit dem System-Look&Feel.
Danach erstellst du dir einen eigenen Skin für das Synth-Look&Feel (http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/lookandfeel/synth.html) und bietest es dem Anwender als Standard-Look&Feel an
 Dann noch ein Auswahlmenü für Look&Feels, damit der Anwender wieder auf gewohntes L&F umschalten kann
So kannst du relativ fix eine saubere Oberfläche erstellen mit dem Aussehen deiner Wahl und viel wichtiger: du bevormundest den Anwender nicht...


----------



## Capasso (20. Mrz 2009)

Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:


> Aber an der Stelle hätte ich selbst eine Frage, die vermutlich mit dem L&F in Zusammenhang steht:
> 
> Wie kann man Panels mit einer Überschriftenleiste mit Farbverlauf ausstatten, oder sind das keine JPanels?


 
Das sind keine JPanels sondern SimpleInternalFrames com.jgoodies.uif_lite.panel.SimpleInternalFrame) aus dem JGoodies Paket.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mrz 2009)

Man kann das aber auch mit einem JPanel und einem JLabel machen. Dafür muss die paintComponent()-Methode von einer von JLabel abgeleiteten Klasse überschieben werden. Wie man einen Farbverlauf programmiert findet man in diesem Forum auch per Forumsuche.


----------

